# Live case study



## vincix

Cum aș putea traduce „live case study”? Există vreo sintagmă echivalentă?

Acesta este contextul:



> “You, of course!” said Blake. “You’re the best. Andyou’ve got a real live case study with the gentleman wevisited last week.”


----------



## farscape

Chiar mă întrebam, vincix, mai zilele trecute ce e cu tine de n-ai mai apărut cu întrebări-încuietoare 

live case study -> studiu pe viu, mă gândesc eu, da' e prea simplu 

f.


----------



## vincix

Mulțumesc pentru idee. Cred că varianta ta este foarte inspirată


----------



## fathe

"studiu de caz", "exemplu practic"


----------

